# I hesitate to post this...



## Vinylhanger (Sep 3, 2017)

as it is pretty lame and a bit disgusting.

Now that I have your attention.  Probably a year back I cooked a pork roast in my favorite slow cooker.  When we were done, it got set in the pantry until I could dump the left overs and clean it.  Well, it got covered, buried and forgotten.  Today I wanted to do something slow cooked with blackberries and pork, only to realize it had been sitting buried for a long, long time.

Well, you know what happened.  All sorts of nasty.  Flies, now long dead, and lots of colorful goo.

Now that I braved, or my wife braved the muck, and got the crock clean, we have a problem with the metal ring around the lid.  I hate those for just this reason.

So, if you can please not think I am a disgusting slob, is there any way we can salvage it.  It is more of an experiment at this point.  We cleaned it as best we could, then ran the crock pot a couple hours on high, which pulled more dead critters out of the ring.

Any hope, or should I just turn it into a antique hinge/paint stripper cooker.

If it helps, let's pretend this is all hypothetical.  :^ )


----------



## roadfix (Sep 3, 2017)

I'd cook in it again.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I'd cook in it again.



If you can't get every nook and cranny lean, don't use it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi, Vinylhanger.  After a *year*, I wouldn't have had any qualms about just tossing it and replacing with a new one.

Something similar happened to my daughter sometime back - she cooked a couple of chicken breasts in her George Foreman, took the appliance out to the garage to let it cool off, and forgot about it for a month or so, maybe longer.  She threw it out and replaced it.  

Sorry that happened!  I've done so many things in the kitchen that I just want to slap myself for.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 3, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> as it is pretty lame and a bit disgusting.
> 
> Now that I have your attention.  Probably a year back I cooked a pork roast in my favorite slow cooker.  When we were done, it got set in the pantry until I could dump the left overs and clean it.  Well, it got covered, buried and forgotten.  Today I wanted to do something slow cooked with blackberries and pork, only to realize it had been sitting buried for a long, long time.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically, I might have been tempted to throw it out immediately on discovery, but after taking the trouble to clean it, I don't know why you'd give up on it now. Looking at my crock pot, that ring sits below and well inside the outer edge of the top of the removable crock so nothing that comes out of there would get into the food anyway but I'd be surprised if you couldn't get everything out, that's ever going to come out, while the pot was hot using a small brush (toothbrush?) and boiling water.
But if either of you is going to be put off eating from it, even irrationally, or it's going to disrupt peace in the family, then toss it. They don't cost that much.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2017)

I wouldn't count on a soiled lid being out of the way.

Put the lid in a large pot of boiling water and let the bubbling water soften and dislodge and remaining crud.  Then soda it in a bleach and water solution to sanitize it further.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 3, 2017)

You didn't smell it?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2017)

What Andy said. 

Or do the sell replacement lids, maybe?


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2017)

jennyema said:


> *You didn't smell it?*


 
That was actually one of the first questions in my previous post, too...but I deleted it.  I figured if he did, he would have said so....


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2017)

Evidently it is a piece of kitchen equipment you don't use that often, or you would have discovered it sitting there much sooner simply out of need. I would toss it. And then if I really needed it again, I would treat myself to a new one. They are not that expensive. At least less than a trip to the hospital. Why play around with the health of your family.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 4, 2017)

Unless you are particularly attached to it, I'd just replace it.  Use it for an excuse to buy something newer or better.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 4, 2017)

LOL...  we all have moments when we look over our shoulders to see if anyone was watching!  

Thanks for posting!  I'm afraid I would agree with most... it's like when I butchered my first chicken. I had to leave it in the freezer for a couple of months before I could eat it.  So... 

* just get a new one* - what a great opportunity to upgrade!  

I would heartily suggest that you get one with the removable insert that you can even serve from. Doubt very much it would be relegated to the garage or else where to cool down, just like a regular pot.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 4, 2017)

jennyema said:


> You didn't smell it?


Amazingly no.  Though I'm sure my wife did when she cleaned it.  I was busy in the yard.

We will probably replace it, though I may try the bleach bath first.  It is a good one, with big with 4 button setting, removable crock, warm and other goodies, but still.  

Heck, I don't even like leftovers, so old bug guts is probably a bit too much.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 5, 2017)

Vinylhanger said:


> Heck, I don't even like leftovers, so old bug guts is probably a bit too much.



No matter how many hours you spend trying to save it, you are probably going to think about those bug guts every time you eat (if you can eat) food from that crock pot. 

How much did it cost? How much is your time, and your peace of mind worth?

CD


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 5, 2017)

If you go see the crystal ball lady, I think she will see an Instant Pot in your future.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 5, 2017)

Funny you say that.  I was talking to my wife about this thread and she said the same thing.  I see there is a Bluetooth version.  Hmmm, I like techie gadgets.


----------

